# See why call it harvest moon. :)



## Wallijig (Oct 1, 2012)

They do not call it harvest moon for nothing.
Took buddy out we got limit (20) of 12" perch, and 30+ eyes. with 2 being around 28" and one just short of 30".
Man did I say I love fall fishing...


----------



## Johny25 (Oct 1, 2012)

That's a nice day of fishing =D> Those perch make my mouth water =P~


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 1, 2012)

way to go Wallijig =D>


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 2, 2012)

Last nights adventures.

Got a 27" eye, and 10-15 17" to 22" eyes. was a fun way to spend evening.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Good job!!!! =D>


----------



## HOUSE (Oct 4, 2012)

wow, you are on fire dude. nice fish! How do you usually cook your perch?


----------



## Zum (Oct 4, 2012)

You have them dialed in,nice catching.


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks all


As for cooking fish I roll in flour, egg, crushed crackers or corn flakes, then deep fry. Mmmm. Mmmmm mmmm.


----------



## mtydg (Oct 6, 2012)

what part of SD are you from? We come out once a year for a week or so. I know the fishing is good and would like to do some fishing while we are there. Normally we stay south of Rapid City.

Great looking eye's


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 6, 2012)

I live in Sioux Falls in SE. IMO fishing is best in NE, followed Missouri River system, then rest of state. I fish mostly in SE on what is called trophy lake, with trips 1-2 times a month to NE. Trophy lake one must release all walleyes under 28". In Rapid City area there are some reservoirs that have some fair fishing, how ever it is area more that one would fish streams for trout. In which due to dry conditions we suffered this yr. are getting harder to come by. 

I am very fortunate that I get to fish often. Most every weekend and weekday evening. I fish 5-6 days of the week. Mrs. works evenings and kids are adults., so rather fish then sit at home in front of tube.


Here's link to state web site with info on fisheries in different areas in SD:

https://gfp.sd.gov/fishing-boating/tacklebox/default.aspx


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 7, 2012)

Temps cooled drastically and moon smaaler and rising lot later, but still landing some nice eyes:


----------

